# 922 stuck in Reboot



## rtd2

Was watching Tv today and pulled up guide and remote stopped responding , nothing worked, new batteries in remote and remote will control my other receivers, so I tried a front panel reset and now its stuck at dish screen, I unplugged receiver and plug it back it, still wont go past starting up screen? Any ideas? Had this 922 about a yr and had some minor timer issues in the past but no major trouble until this


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That sounds like a problem... If it doesn't start working after a power cord pull like that, I'm not sure there is much else you can do but call Dish and have them replace it.


----------



## P Smith

unplug cord for extensive amount of time; let it cool down,,, discharge all capacitors ...


----------



## rtd2

Stewart Vernon said:


> That sounds like a problem... If it doesn't start working after a power cord pull like that, I'm not sure there is much else you can do but call Dish and have them replace it.


Agreed Stewart, I did chat with Tech support, after running through a list of procedures (basically what I'd already tried ) the Tech agent out of the blue said I see you've been with dish for many years can I interest you in a upgrade to our award winning Hopper system, having passed on the 200$ HOPPER upgrade fee and opting for a free 922DVR last year when my commitment was up, I said sure, thinking surely its going to be more affordable now. he responds I can swap out the 922DVR your 2- model 211 receivers with a Hopper and 2 Joeys, a new two year commitment is required and a one time fee of $550 is required to complete the installation. I didn't know whether to laugh, cry or curse him out. I asked him to confirm the 550$ and he did and I said well thanks for showing me what being a dish customer since 1999 really means to dish and before I Realized it I ended the chat session not even realizing I STILL have a 922 DVR stuck on the startup screen, oh well I'm going to unplug it altogether and let it set several hours as P Smith suggested below and see what it does before I contact cs or a DIRT here for a replacement if needed. I don't think tech support should be making any "Offers" I've ALWAYS had nothing but excellent C/S from dish guess there is a First time for everything, Thanks again



P Smith said:


> unplug cord for extensive amount of time; let it cool down,,, discharge all capacitors ...


good idea but heat never been a issue to date and unit doesn't feel hot ? I will leave it off over night and see if that works though


----------



## Jhon69

rtd2 said:


> Agreed Stewart, I did chat with Tech support, after running through a list of procedures (basically what I'd already tried ) the Tech agent out of the blue said I see you've been with dish for many years can I interest you in a upgrade to our award winning Hopper system, having passed on the 200$ HOPPER upgrade fee and opting for a free 922DVR last year when my commitment was up, I said sure, thinking surely its going to be more affordable now. he responds I can swap out the 922DVR your 2- model 211 receivers with a Hopper and 2 Joeys, a new two year commitment is required and a one time fee of $550 is required to complete the installation. I didn't know whether to laugh, cry or curse him out. I asked him to confirm the 550$ and he did and I said well thanks for showing me what being a dish customer since 1999 really means to dish and before I Realized it I ended the chat session not even realizing I STILL have a 922 DVR stuck on the startup screen, oh well I'm going to unplug it altogether and let it set several hours as P Smith suggested below and see what it does before I contact cs or a DIRT here for a replacement if needed. I don't think tech support should be making any "Offers" I've ALWAYS had nothing but excellent C/S from dish guess there is a First time for everything, Thanks again
> 
> good idea but heat never been a issue to date and unit doesn't feel hot ? I will leave it off over night and see if that works though


I recommend checking out www.dishdepot.com you could purchase what you want( purchased equipment there's no commitment),then make sure to have the DISH Service Protection Plan on your account,DISH will do the install for $15. If this does not seem to be what you want call DISH talk to their Loyalty Department they can tell you what DISH's best offer would be.Good Luck!


----------



## rtd2

Wow what can I say but THANK you Dish , I was just contacted by a Dish customer service specialist (Brian) who went ABOVE and BEYOND taking care of my issue! Im proud to say I'm a dish customer and the service I received today is why I've been a dish customer since 1999 and will continue to be! Thanks again Dish!


----------



## P Smith

perhaps you could tell us about the 922 and/or you future deal ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That tech-support "offer" for $500+ didn't sound like much of an offer... hopefully you got a better offer after that. When someone tells you "you're a good customer" and then starts the fire and gets the rake to drag you across the coals, it makes you wonder!


----------



## rtd2

Stewart Vernon said:


> That tech-support "offer" for $500+ didn't sound like much of an offer... hopefully you got a better offer after that. When someone tells you "you're a good customer" and then starts the fire and gets the rake to drag you across the coals, it makes you wonder!


Stewart -Agreed and That's what the Customer service specialist indicated as well. He stated I was obviously placed into an improper " grade " by the rep in Tech support rep and he quickly rectified that. I won't go into the specifics of the offer I accepted as most of us know what existing accounts qualify for in regards to upgrades can vary quite a bit and are determined by several factors, but as I stated above the customer service specialist was very courteous and willing to offer what was beyond what I expected/requested. I'm very appreciative of Dish for quickly resolving this matter. I look forward to many more years as a dish customer, Thanks all


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Cool... glad to see something positive happening!


----------

